# What size ammo for target shooting



## Invasion

Hi, I've just ordered a flippinout scout  
What would be best Ammo for target shooting including paper targets and meal flip type targets and best place to order in UK
Can I also ask does anyone know what bands this comes with ? I'm sure flat bands.

Thanks


----------



## 8mmslinger

I get mine from here . http://simplybearings.co.uk/shop/Loose+Balls+&+Rollers-Catapult+Ammunition/c23_5044/index.html

8mm and 9.5mm steel are good for target shooting, if you intent to hunt go with 9.5mm or larger (unless your shooting full butterfly with the 8mm).


----------



## Invasion

8mmslinger said:


> I get mine from here . http://simplybearings.co.uk/shop/Loose+Balls+&+Rollers-Catapult+Ammunition/c23_5044/index.html
> 
> 8mm and 9.5mm steel are good for target shooting, if you intent to hunt go with 9.5mm or larger (unless your shooting full butterfly with the 8mm).


Thanks for the info really appreciated  
Great price on the link you gave me will order 1000 for £ 13.60 can't argue with that 

Off topic but, also what comps/ clubs do we have in UK for 10m target shooting ?


----------



## All Buns Glazing

9.5 for target shooting, in my opinion. 8mm is good, but I prefer 9.5mm by far.


----------



## studer1972

glass marbles are cheap.


----------



## reset

Like studer1972 said. 15-16mm glass marbles do the job very well. Cheaper than steel and just as accurate.


----------



## waspdog

i reccomend 9.5mm steel balls they fly like rockets! and are suitably heavy for hunting.use the same ammo for target shooting that you would for hunting.if you intend to hunt that is (anything smaller i dont think has the power)

but please DONT go hunting anything untill you hit that bulls eye every time!.

also glass marbles bounce back like fuck!, and are so big they destroy your paper targets in no time.but lots of people like them.


----------



## Invasion

Thanks for the replies 
I have 1000 8mm steel balls to be going on with but I will order 1000 9.5mm as well soi can see the difference. I used simply bearing as recommended by 8mmslinger and I really recommend them can't fault their service 

Still waiting for my scout to arrive. But I am now also awaiting a PR5 from game keeper John couldn't help myself  the wife seems quite keen to have a go s well so I thought better get two 
Having come with single bands fitted and a set of doubles both 20-15.
I think the scout might arrive today as I ordered it on the 2nd so good chance I'm hoping!

Adam


----------



## All Buns Glazing

You'll enjoy those sizes of ammo in steel. Marbles are cheap, but they also shatter, and when you're buying in bulk, bearings are comparable in price!


----------



## muddog15

1/2" . 50 caliber steel for me. . 44 caliber 7/16" lead for hunting.


----------



## NaturalFork

3/8 inch steel. Love that stuff.


----------



## idleidolidyll

so far im finding no 3, 9mm lead fishing sinkers the best combo of accurate and powerful on impact. that's with a gangsta full length pull back beyond my head

1/4" steel is fun at home for practice as I live in the burbs

peanuts are great inside if it's raining but the mrs gets pissed off if she has to vacuum them up


----------



## NoGuarantees

Invasion, Wow! I see you got plenty of good answers! I just want to add....Build yourself a good catch box and practice plenty. Also, getting your wife involved is always a good thing. It sounds like you are off to a really great start!


----------



## wll

reset said:


> Like studer1972 said. 15-16mm glass marbles do the job very well. Cheaper than steel and just as accurate.


I just bought a whole bunch of 3/8" steel that were a good bit cheaper than my 16mm marbles. I very well may buy more as we now have tariffs on Chinese steel and the price of those bearings will be going up !!

wll


----------



## Norm

I always use the same size for everything 3/8 steel or lead. Prefer lead for hunting for it's weight.


----------



## VAshooter

I like 3/8"s steel and have a cheep source here in the States. They cost me bout a penny a piece which I can afford.


----------

